# Weather



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well figured I"d start a new weather post...

SO what's everyone's weather like? Anyone actually staying warm?

It was very cold here today, The high was at midnight 46! I think it managed to get up to 42 in the afternoon. 
We've had steady rain since late Saturday night until late last night/this morning, and sprinkles since then. Tonight light snow flurries mixed in with a light rain! 

So far this year is the 4th wettest year on record! Our small creek usually has a few inches of water this time of year, and it's threatning to come out of the banks, and is at least 3-4ft deep.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We have had so much rain everything is wet and flooded here.....Then we got snow also tonight. I posted some pictures in the photogenic section from friday and today, you can see the difference in our weather in just a few days.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well it has been raining all day but it was 65 today. 
Suposed to cool off to 45 day high by Thurs.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Rain? That stuff still happens! it was 68 sunday, 72 (wow) monday, and today was 65, and now fog with no rain for atleast 10 days


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's been warm and rainy here since Sunday...was nice Saturday and warm...Friday had a chill now tonite it's to drop to 33 with some snow and a high of 40 tomorrow...then after that, sun and 50's! I am really hoping that the bitter cold just stays away...or at least is here and gone PDQ!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, last night it was supposed to go down to, somewhere in the 30s, I think 32 was the projected number. And, based on the fact that I'm sitting in the living room curled up in a blanket, with my cat sitting on me, I'd say it was pretty cold. lol It's 39 right now, and it's supposed to go to 63 today.... Brrrrrrrr lol Oh, and it's supposed to be a little warmer tomorrow.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

It has been crazy warm here. At night (when it is usually colder) is still in the 40"s and 50"s as what it is during the day. All my friends in MI have snow...I am hoping to get some snow soon and hoping it gets colder. As I have some meat animals to hang for a week and need it to be less than 45F. I am also worried that if winter don't start soon (it has been warmish lately) then we might get a killer winter with a lot of snow and really cold weather.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

We had FLURRIES yesterday...we usually don't get those till after xmas in georgia! Nothing stuck though! But usually one week its 60s - 70s and the next its 30s for highs ...wish it would stay warm all year...my goats hate the cold!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Rained and rained...everything is flooded but then last night it snowed a bit. Barn door was frozen shut and I need to put iceskates on the goats lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think our neighbors basement is flooded, I hear something outside that sounds like a pump  
The barn area is sooooooo muddy, you walk from the gate to the barn and sink a few inches...YUCK! The goats found someplace to jump across the creek so they are happy to be able to continue going back into the woods to browse. Their day is not complete unless they can go back there LOL

It's supposed to warm up a little after today/tonight, so I am looking forward to it, but more rain is coming at the end of the weekend. At this point I'd rather have some snow, no more rain. At least we can go out and play in the snow!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I believe it is going to be around 77 today. We have a chance of rain Thursday, Friday, and Saturday and it should be between 63-65 degrees on those days.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

58 degrees here today and WINDY, WINDY, WINDY!!!!! We have 30 mph winds with 50-60 mph gusts, the goats are NOT happy. We are just a giant cloud of flying dirt right now! UGH!!! Was beautiful out yesterday though..... high of 68 degrees, clear skies.... hopefully it will get back to that soon!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

High 60's here in Colorado today, and sunny, sunny, sunny! Yay! Tomorrow is supposed to be cold and snowing


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

We had lots of snow yesterday. Just none stuck. It was pretty cold here today, with some light flurries. The sun decided to come out at about 2 today. Tomorrow should be NICE.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

It has been very foggy so that has kept the heat in. We are not supposed to get out of the 60's this week though. My goats are definatley NOT happy with the wind that has picked up today. I went out to check on everybody and found them outside but huddled on the lee side of the barn, heads down.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I know I may not be jealous of all those getting snow when we finally get a good snow, haha...but right now I would love for some snow to play in, especially since they are talking like we could get another heavy rain later this weekend/early next week  

We dropped down to 24 last night, one of the colder nights of the season for us. Supposed to be around 50 so slightly warmer than yesterday. At least it'll be sunny


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

IT IS COLD here today!!!! BRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrr............. :greengrin:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

cold and windy again........staying inside


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

It was down right cold today! Tuesday we hit 50, that's supposed to be the end of the warmth for awhile  glad Angel picked that day to kid! Im hoping that in about 2 wks or so it might warm back into the high 30's during the day so we can start to transistion the kids back outside. but for now its all down hill, and we have snow coming...YUCK! After JAN, FEB, and MARCH I don't want to see it again yet.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful day today. There is a definate December nip in the air but the sun is shining and the wind has finally died down. Goats, rabbits and people are all out soaking up the vitaminD.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So sorry you are getting such cold weather Bobbi Jo! I am not ready for the cold weather yet, but I'd rather have cold and snow than rain.

It's pretty here today, sun is shinning and it's 50 out right now. It's supposed to be near 60 tomorrow! It was nice last Saturday then Sunday the rain moved in. Guess what? Sunday the rain is moving in! Can we say dejavu?

I'm hoping to get my kids outside tomorrow and take some pictures for their Christmas cards so we can get them sent out. Either that or we'll do them in front of the tree.

Here's our roller coaster forecast


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

We are getting more rain today. Did I happen to mention everything is pretty much flooded right now we don't need any rain.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> We are getting more rain today. Did I happen to mention everything is pretty much flooded right now we don't need any rain.


I hear you  We have a flood watch up until Tues morning I believe. Rain will move in later, right now it's really cloudy, but in the low 50s, will warm up a little more. 
Our creek is slowly going down a bit, but if we get what they are forecasting it will come out of it's banks. Thankfully it shouldn't threaten the barn, and won't affect our home, but the goats may be cooped up in the barn for a while if their pen floods. Last time we had this much rain after it stopped I had to block off the backyard entrance and let them come freely into the backyard since their pen & the woods had so much sitting water and flooding from the creek.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't know if the goats have left the barn for the past couple days. They seem to think staying inside is the best bet for them


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful sunshiny days, which means FREEZING nights. The goat's water has been frozen the past 2 mornings. They do not seem to mind and most of the time I find them outside. As long as there is no rain they are fine.
The wind blew the leaves off the trees and since it is so dry I can scoop up buckets full and give them for a treat. Trying to use up as many as possible before it rains and they become a mucky mess.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well we're in 2nd place for highest yearling precipitation! a little while ago we were at 62.86 inches of rain this year, the record set in 1935 is a little over 65 inches of rain in a year. 
It's been miserable today, dark, rainy, yucky. I did get the goats to go out in the woods for a while earlier today when it slowed down, as I don't think they'll be going back there again for a few days because of all the sitting water and the creek is threatning to flood that area.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

OOOh !! :shocked: It's 23°F and I just got back from milking and adding straw to our outside dogs, I can't feel my fingers or toes !! I would of been a site to see in my pink Betty Boop pj's on with slip on shoes in a dusting of snow !! :ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

It's 44 degrees right now and it's going to be around 59 for a high today. The goats don't seem to mind it very much though.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think we must have hit our high of 44 at midnight, because the temp is not going anywhere, it's 38, dreary, drizzling and yucky. We are keeping our doe w/twin boys in a stall at night with better quality hay since she always puts everything into nursing her kids. I went out to feed her and turn her out this morning and OMG the between the gate and the barn is soooo NASTY! You sink in! We have large rocks around the barn, so the goats walk on those, but it's just a matter of getting over there to them for us! I think when we can do it we're going to have to put down some gravel in that area. YUCK. so glad there are rocks for the goats to walk on!

I think they said we're at about 64.3 inches of rain this year and the highest annual rainfall record is around 65.73. They said if we get normal precipitation this month we should top the annual record. Crazy! Louisville, KY topped their record from 2004, and somewhere else in KY did too.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's our forecast


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I know only one word for today....COLD! It's 27 out but only 18 with the windchill. I really want some warm weather again.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

It was 18 this morning at 8:00 am had to milk waited hoping it would warm up a bit
9:00 am still 18 SO I had to freeze ! :roll: :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Its been raining here since Monday night....temp dropped 22* too so now it's 37* we're in for some COLD and the SE is expecting to see a heavy wet snow with more in the ridges. It's really been an extended "early fall" here....I don't like bitter cold but I do know that we need to have a good freeze to get rid of the last years parasites and to help some plants grow in spring...I would like to place an order for no more rain, a good solid freeze that lasts just a week or so, snow for Christmas then an early January thaw.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am starting to wonder if the sun will ever come out again! Another dark, dreary day, COLD, and started drizzling a little while ago. 
It's 34 right now. Had errands to run this morning, and so glad to be back home, I really feel like camping on the couch under a warm fleece blanket! Of course, I have too much to do to think about that right now!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

It has been not too cold and very rainy here. It is supposed to switch to snow tonight.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I understand HoosierShadow. There is nothing worse for me than dreary, drizzly days.
It is very cold now but as long as the :sun: keeps shining all day I will try not to complain.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

There's wet snow falling now....still ugly looking outside.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

luvmyherd said:


> I understand HoosierShadow. There is nothing worse for me than dreary, drizzly days.
> It is very cold now but as long as the :sun: keeps shining all day I will try not to complain.


The sun is supposed to make an appearance tomorrow! :leap: 
Also will be around 40. Fri 38, and Sat is 34.... BRRRRR!
With lows in the 20s.
But then next week we're back in the 50s. Somehow, somewhere we are going to pay for that!


----------

